# Bad deal from shayanashop



## noelk (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey i want to comment a thing that has just happened to me with a web site selling seeds.About a month ago i bought from "SHAYANASHOP.com."5 big bud & 5 bubblegum seeds at a total cost of 42 euros,well the seeds came after 2 weeks and immediatly i set them out to germinate, i had them in ideal conditions and within 4 days i had 6 germinated, to this day 14 days on 4 of the seeds have still not germinated and show no signs of doing so,that is 40% look like they are going to be bad,or not?I dont know,but i am really p***** off. Is it normal that this amount in a batch so small can turn out bad?I know one thing it will be the last time i use these dudes and i advise the same to anyone elseIve wrote to them for advice but recieved a 4 word e-mail,saying sometimes seeds dont germinate,really they did not want to know,any way ive got that off my chest and so be warned,go to a known reputable site for your seeds & needs.


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude why be pissed!!!??? Stop now and think!! the more you communicate with them the better chance you have of being on a list, being in multiple spots in theyre system during a raid. Listen brother, smoke a bowl, take a valum, drink a pepsi and look at what you got...all you NEED is ONE seed to be female!! Sure you'll add 4 weeks to your grow time but youll have one hell of a mother plant...DONT bring heat on your self by bringing heat on them...Do what you did...spread the word here. If one person who would have orderd from there does not because of your post....mission accomplished!!


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

exposeing bogus and scam seed sites are beneficial to others. Nothing puts me off, faster than poor customer service/support, once they've recieved the cash.


----------

